# A hutch and squat i never got to post...



## lil digger (Oct 19, 2013)

A Local Hugh P.Mcfadden In green.


----------



## lil digger (Oct 19, 2013)

Jas Lynn Phila Brown Stout


----------



## lil digger (Oct 19, 2013)

,


----------



## epackage (Oct 19, 2013)

Very nice gets Aaron, love the Brown Stout...


----------



## kor (Oct 19, 2013)

Those are both nice!


----------



## sandchip (Oct 20, 2013)

Sharp!


----------



## glass man (Oct 23, 2013)

REALLY LOVE THE HUTCH!! JAMIE


----------



## lamborghini (Nov 18, 2013)

*Re:  RE: A hutch and squat i never got to post...*

Sharp!


----------

